# Texas Competition: 2008 Austin Open



## Speedcuber023 (Sep 8, 2008)

As of right now, September 7th, it hasn't been officially announced, but it will be soon. It's going to take place on November 1st at the University of Texas. It'll be the first competition in Texas since Caltech in '05. Heres the website. Who thinks they can go?


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's been officially announced. So hopefully it will be a good competition.


----------



## Jai (Sep 22, 2008)

We'll see which competition has better results, Toronto Open Fall 2008 is also on November 1st. 
As of right now, it hasn't been announced officially, but it will be, very soon.


----------



## Cubegeek (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope you are wrong it will be the *3rd competition* in Texas. I already hosted an unofficial competition


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well second official competition then.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 26, 2008)

thats on the same day the unnoficial comp is going to be here in australia


----------



## Cubegeek (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes that is correct


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2009)

No offense, but that was really an unnecessary bumping of an old thread...


----------

